# Thank You Warren !



## Bill T

I was lucky enough to attend yesterdays ECG . Warren , I can't thank you enough for providing us with such a wonderful event . ​ The food of course was fantastic , but it truly was the people who made this the best knife related gather/celebration/show I've ever attended .​ ​ It was a great time meeting Dave , Jim , Del , Jon , Deker , Johnny , Butch and everyone else . It was great to finally meet Del whom I've known for a while , always great to put put a voice to the faces .​ And Del's forging , Butch's grinding and Dave's sharpening demos were the icing on the cake . What a day , full of knives and knife people .​ Thank you to all who shared their knowledge and took the time to help guide me on my journey into the world of kitchen knives .​ A real Big Thanks to Jim who really took the time (hours in the HOT sun)to break down for me , what works and what doesn't .​ I could go on and on , as every hour of the day was noteworthy .. Again Thanks . Also a thanks to Aldo for the exciting ride there and back ....​ ​ I'll be hard at work for the next year working on kitchen knives , attemping to put all that you've shown me into my repertoire ... Cleaver anyone ..?​ ​ Bill​


----------



## UnConundrum

You're quite welcome Bill, It was great to have you. Like you said, the event would be nothing but for all the great folks attending


----------



## joec

Sorry I missed it this year as it was the first time since it started, just not up to the trip. Perhaps next year I can make it but I'm sure your usual great hospitality was up to par as well as Dave and Butch's demo stuff. How was the Friday night dinner also as I flat love that restaurant?


----------



## rahimlee54

I hope to make it up that way sometime in the future, always looked like lots of fun.


----------



## moggi1964

Joe, I missed you and your lovely wife. On the way down, Jen (my wife) asked if you would be there and I said I wasn't sure. I hope you'll both make it next year.

Warren, what can I say! Always a special occasion, made moreso by the time and effort you and Jan put in to making the wonderful food. I plan to bug you from now to next year to let those who can, bring some of the side dishes so as to ease the load on you two a little and let us show off our own cooking skills :") You have been warned!

It was great to see old faces (Dave; Eldon; Butch, Josh) and meet some new ones. The knives on display were fabulous, the damascus slabs simply outstanding and the forging display a real treat!

I left earlier than I wanted to and later than I should have (previous engagement) but savored every moment.

I urge anyone who enjoys a social gathering with people who share an interest in knives, knife making and great food and company to put next years date in your calender (as soon as Warren announces one).

Till then, stay well and safe everyone.


----------



## joec

moggi1964 said:


> Joe, I missed you and your lovely wife. On the way down, Jen (my wife) asked if you would be there and I said I wasn't sure. I hope you'll both make it next year.



Do to health problems this year just wasn't up to the 11 hour drive. But hopefully perhaps next year we will. Dawn said she would miss seeing our favorite Scottish leprechaun. Oh and we all know the Irish see the Scots as the little people. :wink:


----------



## apicius9

I hope - and I am sure that everyone who attended had fun. My only consolation is that I am writing this while I am sitting at the beach, looking at perfect blue-green water & nice waves. Ipads are cool. Even if typing on them can be a pain... I'll try again the next time if Warren keeps putting up with this.

Stefan


----------



## Potato42

Sounds to me like Stefan should host an "At the coast gathering"! 


I was lucky enough to hitch a ride with David Smith and Chad Ward for the 2008 ECG, and I can attest to how pleasant and accommodating Warren and family are. I have great memories of the event even though it's been several years and it only lasted a couple days. I hope I can look forward to the event every year far into the future, even if I don't get to go.


----------



## moggi1964

joec said:


> Do to health problems this year just wasn't up to the 11 hour drive. But hopefully perhaps next year we will. Dawn said she would miss seeing our favorite Scottish leprechaun. Oh and we all know the Irish see the Scots as the little people. :wink:


 
What do the Irish know, eh? :wink:

Get yourself well and give my love to Dawn; ECG isn't the same without you (as far as I'm concerned).


----------



## l r harner

and since i didnt brake down the grinder mount if i need to do another grinding demo i sure can next year (maybe do a bit more of one too as i didnt burn much time )


----------



## UnConundrum

We all missed you and Dawn, Joe. We all hope for things to improve for you. It was so bad, I couldn't even get the group to commit to dinner Friday night . We stayed home and ate leftovers.


----------



## Bill T

I can't imagine what leftovers at Warren's would be like ...... The worlds only 5 star leftovers .... I want some :hungry:


----------



## Dave Martell

Bill T said:


> I can't imagine what leftovers at Warren's would be like ...... The worlds only 5 star leftovers .... I want some :hungry:


 

Yeah his dogs eat better than I do.


----------



## moggi1964

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah his dogs eat better than I do.


 
He likes his dogs more than he likes you so that makes sense :razz::razz:


----------



## Jim

moggi1964 said:


> He likes his dogs more than he likes you so that makes sense :razz::razz:



I wanted to steal Miss Zelda- What a nice Pup!


----------



## l r harner

Jim said:


> I wanted to steal Miss Zelda- What a nice Pup!


i bet she is even more fun next year


----------



## JohnnyChance

l r harner said:


> and since i didnt brake down the grinder mount if i need to do another grinding demo i sure can next year (maybe do a bit more of one too as i didnt burn much time )


 
I liked your idea to have Del forge something and you grind it. Next time. (At least I think that was you who I heard say it.)


----------



## Dave Martell

BTW, wasn't that like the best mac 'n cheese ever? :headbang:


----------



## Ratton

Hi All,

I too would like to thank the Price family, Warren, Jan and Josh for putting on the 5th ECG!!!!:ggodjob:

I arrived a day early to help out if I could and to watch Warren in the kitchen; only if you have done this do you really appreciate all the time and effort that goes into the making of a great ECG!!!!

I have attended all the 5 ECG's and I'd have to say that this one was the best yet!!!

It was great seeing some old faces and meeting so many new ones, and the demos were fantastic :bladesmith:; so were the activities at Josh's shooting range!!

Great food :hungry:, great people, great weather and just one hell of a time!!

For those who couldn't make it, it was your loss...:razz:


----------



## SpikeC

:bashhead:ullhairon't rub it in.


----------

